# Cigar encyclopedia arrived!



## puffmtd (Sep 7, 2005)

I received Min Ron Nee's "An Illustrated Encyclopedia of Post-Revolution Havana Cigars" yesterday and it's everything I hoped it would be. A beautiful, solid white hardback with historys, pictures, definitions, descriptions and just about everything you wanted to know about Havana cigars. I spent a couple of hours last night just looking through the book and it's amazing how much research must have gone into writing it. I've got many more hours of reading to do.


----------



## One Lonely Smoker (Jan 21, 2005)

Bathroom Reading at it's absolute finest.


----------



## CarpeDNA (Sep 11, 2005)

I just love those kinds of books! At first glance, is there anything that you found really interesting- like was there something you did not know or was there something written in the book that said something that was different from mainstream information? Just asking because I was thinking of picking up the book myself.


----------



## puffmtd (Sep 7, 2005)

CarpeDNA said:


> I just love those kinds of books! At first glance, is there anything that you found really interesting- like was there something you did not know or was there something written in the book that said something that was different from mainstream information? Just asking because I was thinking of picking up the book myself.


Being a newbie to cigars, there is a ton of stuff I don't know but alot of it is explained in the book. I've been enjoying reading the histories of the different brands and there is a section that explains why cigars get "sick", aging and a whole section that talks about the different packaging along with a diagram that shows what all the decoration on a box is called. 
He has included his tasting notes and some factoids such as Cohiba is made up almost entirely of women...to the tune of 80%. 
If you wanted to know it, it's probably in here.


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

One Lonely Smoker said:


> Bathroom Reading at it's absolute finest.


Its a great book but way to heavy for batroom reading. Stick to lighter magazines. You dont wanna heurt yourself.

Do you..


----------



## awhitaker (Sep 23, 2005)

Will this book ever be released in the US or will we have to order it from CGARS.ltd?


----------



## puffmtd (Sep 7, 2005)

awhitaker said:


> Will this book ever be released in the US or will we have to order it from CGARS.ltd?


I googled it, searched Barnes and Noble, looked just about everywhere I could. My last resort was Ebay and that's where I found it being sold by CGars.ltd. I actually paid for it on their website. If it's in the US, I don't know where.


----------



## RcktS4 (Jan 13, 2005)

Just got mine through a group buy in another part of the internet...

All I can say is "Hell Yeah!" Awesome photography, and full of information. At first glance, it appears to be exactly what I had hoped for, and then some.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

awhitaker said:


> Will this book ever be released in the US?


it just was....
only through amazon.com, from what i heard.

with all the cigar boards organizing group buys, good luck finding some unless you go overseas.

_or maybe someone on here has a 1st edition for sale?_


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

RcktS4 said:


> Just got mine through a group buy in another part of the internet...
> 
> All I can say is "Hell Yeah!" Awesome photography, and full of information. At first glance, it appears to be exactly what I had hoped for, and then some.


 Mine came last week as a result of what I assume is the same group buy. 

I feel the need to hole up somewhere with the book and a humidor and not come out until I've memorized every word and picture.


----------



## smokeydude (Oct 5, 2005)

croatan said:


> I feel the need to hole up somewhere with the book and a humidor and not come out until I've memorized every word and picture.


I've been trying to do that since mine came in (bada-boom-cymbal crash)

But seriously, I literally spent the first entire day and a half reading it cover to cover (I was off from work). Now I'm trying to work on it one brand at a time. I've already learned a HUGE amount of info., and how many cigars I need to smoke


----------



## cmiller (Sep 8, 2005)

IHT said:


> it just was....
> only through amazon.com, from what i heard.
> 
> with all the cigar boards organizing group buys, good luck finding some unless you go overseas.
> ...


I can't find it on amazon, anbody got a ISBN number for it?


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

cmiller said:


> I can't find it on amazon, anbody got a ISBN number for it?


ISBN 3980930823

from http://www.amazon.de/exec/obidos/ASIN/3980930823


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

cmiller said:


> I can't find it on amazon, anbody got a ISBN number for it?


 3980930823

Edit: pnoon's quicker than I am.


----------



## cmiller (Sep 8, 2005)

pnoon said:


> ISBN 3980930823
> 
> from http://www.amazon.de/exec/obidos/ASIN/3980930823


no wonder I couldn't find it. It was on neither US amazon or UK amazon. Any guesses what shipping might be?


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

I've read it cover to cover 3 times. I've found a challenge for Dave - go find me some Caney's!


----------



## Kro77 (Sep 29, 2005)

From my understanding this is the 2nd printing of the 1st edition. I have read that only 1000 have been allocated for the US, and I believe this is the URL for the US distributor: http://www.armadallc.us/ but i am not 100% sure.

Hope this helps.

- K


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

Kro77 said:


> From my understanding this is the 2nd printing of the 1st edition. I have read that only 1000 have been allocated for the US, and I believe this is the URL for the US distributor: http://www.armadallc.us/ but i am not 100% sure.
> 
> Hope this helps.
> 
> - K


That's who shipped mine.


----------



## RcktS4 (Jan 13, 2005)

croatan said:


> That's who shipped mine.


 :tpd:


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

Kro77 said:


> From my understanding this is the 2nd printing of the 1st edition.


yes.


----------



## FunkyPorcini (Jan 13, 2005)

May I ask how much people are paying for the book? I found someone that sells it but I want to check prices.

Also, if anybody wants the vendor just PM me.

Thanks.


----------



## D. Generate (Jul 1, 2004)

puffmtd said:


> He has included his tasting notes and some factoids such as Cohiba is made up almost entirely of women...to the tune of 80%.


No wonder they're so friggin' expensive.

I didn't realize it had been re-released! How is it that I miss all the important threads?


----------



## puffmtd (Sep 7, 2005)

FunkyPorcini said:


> May I ask how much people are paying for the book? I found someone that sells it but I want to check prices.
> 
> Also, if anybody wants the vendor just PM me.
> 
> Thanks.


I think I paid around 95.00 including shipping. It took about a week to get here. Hope this helps.


----------



## DownUnder LLG (Mar 29, 2005)

Oo Yeah, just ordered my copy. Waiting... waiting... waiting


----------



## CarpeDNA (Sep 11, 2005)

Thanks for the information! I ordered my book today and will be waiting patiently for it!



puffmtd said:


> Being a newbie to cigars, there is a ton of stuff I don't know but alot of it is explained in the book. I've been enjoying reading the histories of the different brands and there is a section that explains why cigars get "sick", aging and a whole section that talks about the different packaging along with a diagram that shows what all the decoration on a box is called.
> He has included his tasting notes and some factoids such as Cohiba is made up almost entirely of women...to the tune of 80%.
> If you wanted to know it, it's probably in here.


----------



## awhitaker (Sep 23, 2005)

Where did you order it from? I'd like to send my wife a hint for Christmas


----------



## puffmtd (Sep 7, 2005)

awhitaker said:


> Where did you order it from? I'd like to send my wife a hint for Christmas


I got mine off of Ebay but it was being sold by Cgars.ltd. I went to their website to pay for it. You can get it here:
http://www.cgarsltd.co.uk/default.aspx?CategoryID=10123&ItemID=cuban_cigars_3059


----------



## One Lonely Smoker (Jan 21, 2005)

I lost mine.........and that's really hard to do.

I think my favorite part of the book is the photos of the Cohiba cigars rolled especially for the dinner of the century, the piramides and the A size on pps. 118 and 119. The photos of the 30th anniversary humi on 74-75 are equally awesome. Cigars shown actual size....indeed. One sad, or excellent, thing about the book to me is that I knew almost all of the info in it already. I guess reading everything I can find on the subject from the world wide wait really paid off. Of course there was a ton of stuff I didn't know, too. But it struck me as more of a picture book with fewer surprises than I thought it might hold. No one who is into this whole thing should be without it, no matter the cost. Please try to refrain from quoting the book whenever possible, though, :r


----------



## DownUnder LLG (Mar 29, 2005)

WoooooooHooooooooo, my copy arrived today  

Now I can't read it till christmas


----------



## viesturs (Jun 22, 2003)

Great reading, i found the packaging section especially interesting. Cigars have been packaged in the weirdest ways over the years.


----------



## cazadore (Jan 1, 2000)

You can have a second edition of the MRN book for a $75 donation to 
the World Wildlife Fund (MRN's favorite charity). Just go here and read the information posted:

http://www.cigarwise.net/forums/showthread.php?t=16152

I believe there are still books available. Email the originator of the thread for any questions that aren't answered on the thread itself. But please don't make a purchase until you know there are books still available.

You can't beat this deal!

Mods, if this is inappropriate because it links to another board, I understand. Thanks!


----------

